# Los bueyes caminaban lentos



## Perrito

Hello,

Los bueyes caminaban lentos.  

I do not understand why this is lentos instead of the adverb: "lento" o "lentamente."  Lentos here is an adjective correct?  

In English, we couldn't use an adjective there (I don't think so at least).  The oxen walked slowly (not slow).  

How is this possible?  What makes it possible in the grammar?  Is it just the verb: caminar?  If so, what other verbs might behave this way? 

Thanks for your help!  

Felices fiestas,
Perrito


----------



## vertebrado

Grammar says lentamente should be used in that sentence (adverb).
Grammar also says that the adverb complements the verb whereas the adjective complements the noun.
In this particular sentence I guess the author wants to convey the meaning that the oxen are slow and the way they walk is slow too.


----------



## Perrito

Ok, thanks.  Are you thinking this is literary?  Oftentimes, literary pieces can break standard grammar norms without any problems.  

Can you think of any times when one might use something like this in a normal, everyday context?  That is, do you have any more examples?  

Thanks,
Perrito


----------



## vertebrado

Sure:

"El coche de Fernando Alonso va rapido"

and this is definitely not literary.


----------



## Perrito

Thanks for your reply.  I don't think that works exactly.  Rápido is an adverb and an adjective.  (Él es rápido, él va rápido o rápidamente, both are correct).  See number 5 here.  

Lentos is definitely an adjective, but it's pluralized here.  

Nevertheless, maybe I can give you some examples.  

Los hombres escribieron rápidos. (En vez de: rápido/rápidamente) ¿Será posible?
Las mujeres cantaron felices.  (En vez de felizmente) ¿Será posible?  
Los obreros construyeron eficientes.  (En vez de eficientemente)  ¿Será posible aquí?  

Gracias,
Perrito

*Editado: 
*¿Será que en lugar de modificar el verbo en estos ejemplos, modifican los sujetos?  Creo que sí, es eso.  Después de tantos años de estudios, nunca aprendí esto.  Ni lo he visto en un libro de gramática.  ¿Esto usos son muy común?


----------



## SevenDays

If it agrees with the noun in number and gender (_bueyes....lentos)_, then "lentos" has to be an adjective. What happens in _los bueyes caminaban lentos_ is that the adjective "lentos" doesn't modify the noun directly (as it would in _los lentos bueyes_ or _los bueyes lentos_) but indirectly, through the verb; the adjective "lentos," then, has been displaced of its natural syntactic place for stylistic reasons. We can restore it to its natural place:_ los lentos bueyes caminaban_. (A second argument would be to say that "lentos" in _los bueyes caminaban lentos_ is an adjective in _form_ that functions _adverbially_.) You can, of course, use the adverb _lentamente_, and all would be ok syntactically: _los bueyes caminaban lentamente_. In English, you have the adjective "slow" sometimes used to modify a verb (_go slow_, rather than _go slowly_), though some call this "slow" a flat adverb to distinguish it from the -ly adverb slowly.
Cheers


----------



## vertebrado

Then you may like this one better: "Los coches de Ferrari van rapidos."


Abajo te indico, a mi juicio, los que son correctos:


Perrito said:


> Los hombres escribieron rápidos. *INCORRECTO*
> Las mujeres cantaron felices. *CORRECTO*
> Los obreros construyeron eficientes. *INCORRECTO *


 El criterio que aplico, y que quiza podria ser una regla, es el mismo que te dije antes, que el adverbio indique una propiedad inherente al sujeto y por tanto pueda referirse tanto a quien realiza la accion como al modo de hacerla.



Perrito said:


> ¿Será que en lugar de modificar el verbo en estos ejemplos, modifican los sujetos? Creo que sí, es eso. Después de tantos años de estudios, nunca aprendí esto. Ni lo he visto en un libro de gramática. ¿Esto usos son muy común?


Si,pero solo cuando es una propiedad inherente al sujeto. Y esto es una regla que me acabo de sacar de la manga y que parece funcionar. Para un uso academico consulte con su farmaceutico


----------



## vertebrado

SevenDays said:


> If it agrees with the noun in number and gender (_bueyes....lentos)_, then "lentos" has to be an adjective. What happens in _los bueyes caminaban lentos_ is that the adjective "lentos" doesn't modify the noun directly (as it would in _los lentos bueyes_ or _los bueyes lentos_) but indirectly, through the verb; the adjective "lentos," then, has been displaced of its natural syntactic place for stylistic reasons. We can restore it to its natural place:_ los lentos bueyes caminaban_. (A second argument would be to say that "lentos" in _los bueyes caminaban lentos_ is an adjective in _form_ that functions _adverbially_.) You can, of course, use the adverb _lentamente_, and all would be ok syntactically: _los bueyes caminaban lentamente_. In English, you have the adjective "slow" sometimes used to modify a verb (_go slow_, rather than _go slowly_), though some call this "slow" a flat adverb to distinguish it from the -ly adverb slowly.
> Cheers



I think these kind of terms do not work exclusively as adverbs nor adjectives, but as adjectives and adverbs at the same time since they complement both the noun and the verb at the same time.


----------



## Perrito

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.  

SevenDays, me ha ayudado mucho esto:


> We can restore it to its natural place:_ los lentos bueyes caminaban._



_Ahora...¿Alguien tendrá la amabilidad de proporcionarme algunos ejemplos más como esto: "los bueyes caminan lentos, y los lentos bueyes caminan?" _

Y también esta teoría me ha ayudado mucho. (creo que de hecho he leído sobre este tema en un libro de gramática, pero no quiero adentrarme ahora en los temas complicados de la gramática, ja ja) 


> (A second argument would be to say that "lentos" in _los bueyes caminaban lentos is an adjective in formthat functions adverbially.)_





Vertebrado, no sé si entiendo esta parte: 


> El criterio que aplico, y que quiza podria ser una regla, es el mismo que te dije antes, que el adverbio indique una propiedad inherente al sujeto y por tanto pueda referirse tanto a quien realiza la accion como al modo de hacerla.



¿Qué tiene de inherente que las mujeres sean felices?  (Me refiero a mi ejemplo de arriba).  Pero ya creo que no necesitaré una regla ya que con la explicación de SevenDays, me siento a gusto con esta idea.  De todas formas, agradezco mucho tu ayuda. 

Perrito


----------



## vertebrado

Perrito said:


> SevenDays, me ha ayudado mucho esto:
> 
> 
> SevenDays said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can restore it to its natural place:_ los lentos bueyes caminaban_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y también esta teoría me ha ayudado mucho. (creo que de hecho he leído sobre este tema en un libro de gramática, pero no quiero adentrarme ahora en los temas complicados de la gramática, ja ja)
Click to expand...


No estoy de acuerdo. Alterando el orden de la frase tambien alteras el significado de la misma:

- "Los bueyes caminaban lentos": significa que los bueyes caminan lentamente (y a mi juicio que el hablante considera que los bueyes son lentos por naturaleza)
- "Los lentos bueyes caminaban": no deja claro si en ese momento caminaban lentamente o rapidamente. Bien se podria decir: Los lentos bueyes caminaban rapidamente.


----------



## vertebrado

Perrito, quien enuncia la frase considera que las mujeres que cantan son felices y que ademas cantan felizmente.
Quien enuncia la frase considera que "el ser feliz" es una caracteristica inherente de esas mujeres.


----------



## Perrito

> Perrito, quien enuncia la frase considera que las mujeres que cantan son felices y que ademas cantan felizmente.
> Quien enuncia la frase considera que "el ser feliz" es una caracteristica inherente de esas mujeres.


  Ah, ok.  Entiendo.  Entonces, esas mujeres son felices *Y* cantan felizmente.  Muy bien.  Entendido. 

Entonces, ¿por qué no puede ser correcto lo siguiente? 

"Los obreros construyeron eficientes." *INCORRECTO.  
*Los obreros estos son muy eficientes y también construyen de manera eficiente. 

O...:

"Los hombres escribieron rápidos." *INCORRECTO. *
Los hombres son rápidos y escriben rápidamente. 

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## vertebrado

Porque la caracteristica de ser eficiente, en general, no es inherente a los obreros.
Porque la caracteristica de ser rapido, en general, no es inherente a los hombres.
La caracteristica de ser lento, en general, es inherente a los bueyes.
La caracteristica de ser rapido, en general, es inherente a los coches de Formula 1.
La caracteristica de ser feliz, en general, es inherente a las mujeres. (se que esto es discutible, pero _felicidad_, _belleza_, _alegria_, suelen ser atributos de la mujer especialmente en literatura de unos años atras )


----------



## SevenDays

vertebrado said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Alterando el orden de la frase tambien alteras el significado de la misma:
> 
> - "Los bueyes caminaban lentos": significa que los bueyes caminan lentamente (y a mi juicio que el hablante considera que los bueyes son lentos por naturaleza)
> - "Los lentos bueyes caminaban": no deja claro si en ese momento caminaban lentamente o rapidamente. Bien se podria decir: Los lentos bueyes caminaban rapidamente.



Bueno, sí, como ya dije: si este "lentos" significa "lentamente", entonces "lentos" será un adjetivo en forma (*-s*, en concordancia con el plural buey*es*) pero _funcionalmente_ (o _sintácticamente_) será un adverbio (que indica la manera de caminar); es un adjetivo adverbializado. Pero a veces estas frases, en un contexto más amplio, se guían por estilo y presentan una alteración en el orden natural para un efecto retórico (hipérbaton; hyperbaton/anastrophe), y aquí el adjetivo ya no estaría adverbializado sino que sencillamente ha sido desplazado al final de la frase. ¿Quién sabe? A lo mejor es un_ Oda a los bueyes_. (Claro está, el efecto retórico no siempre funciona, y a veces terminamos complicando el mensaje.) Habrá que separar el análisis sintáctico del análisis semántico/retórico.   
Saludos


----------



## vertebrado

No me has entendido, Sevendays.
Lo que quiero decir es que estos adjetivos adverbializados estan complementando al mismo tiempo tanto al sujeto como al verbo.


----------



## Perrito

Mil gracias.  

¿Y como se llaman estos verbos que funcionan como adverbios pero van disfrazados de adjetivos?  No entiendo mi libro de gramática, pero alude a la idea de un "atributo?"  ¿Podría ser eso?  

Perrito


----------



## Perrito

Hola,

¡Qué casualidad!  

Acabo de ver una entrevista al presidente de Uruguay en TVE.  La periodista dijo: 

"...esta crisis nos va a ayudar a aprender a que las cosas se pueden hacer diferentes?"    

¿Creéis que esto es otro caso como el que discutíamos antes?   No podía haber dicho perfectamente diferente en lugar de diferentes?  

En resumen, diferentes modifica "las cosas," ¿verdad?  Y podía haber dicho: diferente (adverbio) para explicar como van a ayudar a aprender las cosas, ¿es así?  

Mil gracias,
Perrito

P.D.  Si queréis el enlace del vídeo en Youtube, os lo puedo pegar aquí.


----------



## SevenDays

Interesante el ejemplo de la TVE. Vamos por parte, y trataré de dar una explicación más completa. Si tuviésemos _el buey camina lent_*o* y _la tortuga camina lent_*o*, "lento" será adverbio, y como tal es invariable (no cambia si el sujeto es masculino o femenino). Si hacemos la concordancia con el número y género del sujeto, será adjetivo: *los*_ buey*es* caminan__ lento_*s*; *la* _tortug_*a* _camina lent_*a*. Como adjetivos, "lentos" y "lenta" son predicativos, ya que modifican a los sustantivos "bueyes" y "tortuga". Esta modificación ocurre a través del verbo, por lo tanto también podemos decir, como un segundo argumento, que los adjetivos también tienen una función adverbial. Entonces, hay una _dualidad_ (como bien dice vertebrado): el adjetivo como tal, en su función modificadora del sustantivo, y el adjetivo adverbializado, en su interacción con el verbo. El español permite esta dualidad con verbos predicativos (los que tiene significado en sí mismos y predican algo del sujeto): _el niño duerme tranquilo_ (tranquilamente); _los obreros trabajan rápido_ (rápidamente); _los peces viven feliz en el mar_ (felizmente); _Pepe come rápido_ (rápidamente). Estas construcciones predicativas no son de gusto universal, pues ya verás que muchos prefieren usar los auténticos adverbios (tranquilamente, etc.). Otro tema son las construcciones atributivas donde el verbo es copulativo (sin significado) y el atributo (adjetivo) concuerda con el sujeto: _el buey es lento_; _la tortuga es lenta_. 

El ejemplo de TVE va por un camino similar, pero tiene ciertas peculiaridades que no lo hace exactamente igual a los ejemplos anteriores. Si bien puedo decir, con un verbo intransitivo, _el niño duerme_, o, con un verbo transitivo en uso absoluto (sin CD), _Pepe come_, el verbo "hacer" _exige_ un complemento directo, ya que “el niño hace” y “Pepe hace” dan un mensaje incompleto. En “esta crisis nos va a ayudar a aprender a que las cosas se pueden hacer diferentes,” tenemos la particular “se” (parte del verbo pronominal hacerse) que, a mi entender, aporta un efecto intransitivizador: “hacer” ya no es transitivo (como lo sería, sin “se“, en _las cosas hacen la vida más entretenida_, donde “la vida” es el CD). Con “hacer” ahora ya intransitivo, “diferentes” (o “diferente”) ya pasa a ser adjetivo en función adverbial. Claro está, también puedes usar un adverbio propiamente tal (_las cosas se pueden hacer de manera diferente), _que quizás sea la estructura más común. Todo esto a nivel morfosintáctico. Semánticamente, hay una diferencia: “diferentes” alude más bien a un _resultado_ de la acción que expresa “hacer”, mientras que “de manera diferente”, como adverbio que es, se refiere al _proceso_ del verbo (en ambos casos con “las cosas” como referente).  
Bueno, es mi punto de vista; seguro que habrá otras opiniones.
Saludos


----------



## gengo

Perrito, if you added a comma, I think it would work in English, too.

_The oxen plodded along, slow and steady._

Here, the adjectives are modifying the subject noun, and are not functioning as true adverbs.  It's almost like it's an ellipsis of "The oxen plodded along in a slow and steady state."


----------



## Perrito

Hello, 

Thanks a lot for the explanation gengo. You're right, in English we can indeed do that. Interesting and good point. It helps to understand it a little better. 

Sevendays, you're a salvavidas. Ha ha. That explanation was super good. I think you kind of explained it but using: "de manera."  Question: could I not use de manera diferente and simply say: "se pueden hacer las cosas diferente" or: "se pueden hacer diferente las cosas" (without the de manera)?  

Thanks,
Perrito


----------



## vertebrado

Sevendays, no entiendo por que metes la transitividad/intransitividad del verbo a la hora de explicar el_ fenomeno "diferentes"_ ¿que mas da si es transitivo o intransitivo?. No lo digo con acritud, es simplemente que no acierto a ver la relacion.

El quid de la cuestion esta en saber a quien complementa _diferentes _y por que coincide en numero con el sustantivo.

(1) El hombre puede hacer las cosas diferentemente  =/= El hombre puede hacer las cosas diferentes
(1a) Las cosas pueden hacerse diferentemente =/=  Las cosas pueden hacerse *diferentes*

(2)  El pintor puede hacer los cuadros bellamente=/= El pintor puede hacer los cuadros bonitos
(2a) Los cuadros pueden hacerse bellamente =/= Los cuadros pueden hacerse *bonitos*

Como ves la explicacion de estos adjetivos adverbializados es exactamente la misma que la que damos para el ejemplo de "los bueyes caminan *lentos*": modifican al mismo tiempo al sustantivo y al verbo.

Leyenda:
==/==: distinto. Lo utilizo para distinguir las frases de la izquierda (donde el adverbio no afecta al sujeto) de las de la derecha (donde el adverbio afecta a sujeto y verbo ).
(1) La frase original en la que se ha deshecho la pasiva.
(1a) La frase original
(2) Un ejemplo con la misma estructura que (1) pero distintos valores para comparar y aportar claridad.
(2a) Un ejemplo con la misma estructura que (1a) pero distintos valores para comparar y aportar claridad.


----------



## vertebrado

Perrito said:


> Question: could I not use de manera diferente and simply say: "se pueden hacer las cosas diferente" or: "se pueden hacer diferente las cosas" (without the de manera)?


No. Debe concordar con el sustantivo puesto que es al sustantivo a quien complementa ademas de al verbo.


----------



## Perrito

Pero diferentemente y diferente, los dos son adverbios, ¿verdad?  Porque sí sí se puede decir:

"Se pueden hacer las cosas diferentemente" y si diferente también es adverbio (creo que lo es, ¿no?) tendría sentido que se podría decir con el mismo sentido: "se pueden hacer diferente las cosas."  

Gracias vertebrado,
Perrito


----------



## Forero

Some more examples in English:

_They were flying blind._
_He ran naked down the street._
_She noticed her watch ran slow whenever she drove through the tunnel._

Replacing _blind_ with _blindly_, _naked_ with _nakedly_, or _slow_ with _slowly_ changes the meaning. "Flying blind" means flying in next to zero visibility; "running naked" means being naked when running; and a watch that "ran slow" is a watch that as it ran was "slow" ="behind".

I have no problem with "The oxen walked slow", which to means that the walking oxen were slow, but not characteristically slow. In the same context, "slowly" would mean "in a slow manner" or "at a slow pace", which is not quite the same thing.


----------



## vertebrado

Perrito said:


> Pero diferentemente y diferente, los dos son adverbios, ¿verdad?  Porque sí sí se puede decir:
> 
> "Se pueden hacer las cosas diferentemente" y si diferente también es adverbio (creo que lo es, ¿no?) tendría sentido que se podría decir con el mismo sentido: "se pueden hacer diferente las cosas." *[INCORRECT] *




Diferentemente: adverb
Diferente:_ adverbialized adjective _(it means that complement the verb and the adjective simultaneously and therefore must agreed in number and gender with the adjective)


----------



## Perrito

Ok. Thanks. . Ya le doy carpetazo a este tema tan complicado. Y gracias a todos por vuestra valiosa ayuda. 

Perrito


----------



## SevenDays

Perrito said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the explanation gengo. You're right, in English we can indeed do that. Interesting and good point. It helps to understand it a little better.
> 
> Sevendays, you're a salvavidas. Ha ha. That explanation was super good. I think you kind of explained it but using: "de manera."  Question: could I not use de manera diferente and simply say: "se pueden hacer las cosas diferente" or: "se pueden hacer diferente las cosas" (without the de manera)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Perrito



Sí, se puede decir; de hecho, lo verás en más de una ocasión si lo buscas en google. Este "diferente" está en función adverbial (como ya hemos dicho), pues no concuerda con el sustantivo "las cosas". Ahora bien, cada vez que rompemos el esquema tradicional (por ejemplo, usar un adjetivo adverbializado cuando perfectamente podemos usar un adverbio natural), corremos el riesgo de que se considere incorrecto; el uso habitual (fuera del uso literario) tiende a rechazarlo, me parece, porque vemos la necesidad lógica de concordar el adjetivo con el sustantivo, especialmente cuando éstos aparecen unidos, uno junto al otro (_las cosa*s* diferente*s*_; _las diferente*s* cosa*s*_). Por lo tanto, no omitas "de manera", y te evitarás problemas: _se pueden hacer las cosas de manera diferente_. 

Saludos


----------



## vertebrado

SevenDays said:


> Sí, se puede decir; de hecho, lo verás en más de una ocasión si lo buscas en google. Este "diferente" está en función adverbial (como ya hemos dicho), pues no concuerda con el sustantivo "las cosas". Ahora bien, cada vez que rompemos el esquema tradicional (por ejemplo, usar un adjetivo adverbializado cuando perfectamente podemos usar un adverbio natural), corremos el riesgo de que se considere incorrecto; el uso habitual (fuera del uso literario) tiende a rechazarlo, me parece, porque vemos la necesidad lógica de concordar el adjetivo con el sustantivo, especialmente cuando éstos aparecen unidos, uno junto al otro (_las cosa*s* diferente*s*_; _las diferente*s* cosa*s*_). Por lo tanto, no omitas "de manera", y te evitarás problemas: _se pueden hacer las cosas de manera diferente_.
> 
> Saludos



Coincido. 

Por favor, Sevendays, explica lo de _tranformar el verbo hacer en hacerse para evitar su intransitividad _por que hiciste todo ese proceso para analizar el uso de diferente en la frase "las cosas se pueden hacer diferentes". Un saludo y disculpa las molestias pero el tema me parece interesantisimo.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

El uso de adjetivos predicativos es frecuente en castellano con verbos diferentes a _ser_, con _ser_ el predicativo (atributo) es obligatorio. Quizá no se da tanto en lo oral pero sí en lo escrito.

_Sus amigos respondieron solícitos a su pedido.
Las manos se alzaron rápidas para contestar.
La pluma corre ligera sobre la hoja.
La PC hoy anda lenta, debe de tener un virus.
Se acurrucó temerosa en un rincón.
—¡Sos una bestia! —le espetó rabiosa.
Hablaron vacilantes.
Lo miraron altivos.
La mamá sonrió satisfecha.
Saltó de su asiento aterrada al verlo entrar.
Llegaron atrasados.
Gritaron jubilosos en el momento del gol.
_


----------



## SevenDays

vertebrado said:


> Coincido.
> 
> Por favor, Sevendays, explica lo de _tranformar el verbo hacer en hacerse para evitar su intransitividad _por que hiciste todo ese proceso para analizar el uso de diferente en la frase "las cosas se pueden hacer diferentes". Un saludo y disculpa las molestias pero el tema me parece interesantisimo.



Hola

Me refería específicamente al ejemplo de la TVE que nos dio perrito, y la diferencia que marca "se", ya que sin él, el predicativo "diferentes" no funciona (_esta crisis nos va a ayudar a aprender a que las cosas pueden hacer diferentes_ ??); sin "se", "diferentes", por su posición sintáctica (inmediatamente pospuesta al verbo) forzosamente será CD. Y a eso voy con el concepto de la transitividad/intransitividad; "hacer", un verbo plenamente transitivo, exige un complemento directo, rol que no puede cumplir "diferentes" por ser adjetivo. Con el intransitivador "se", el predicativo toma su lugar (..._que las cosas *se *pueden hacer diferentes_), pero repito que el adverbio propiamente tal quizás sea más natural (..._que las cosas se pueden hacer de manera diferente_).  Y a lo mejor, por ser un "se" intransitivador, en realidad el verbo es "hacer" y no el pronominal "hacerse" (para pensarlo mejor). En tus ejemplos 1 y 2, "hacer" tiene su complemento directo ("las cosas"; "los cuadros"), y en 1a y 2a "hacerse" es intransitivo (va seguido de adverbios, _diferentemente, bellamente_, que también se expresan por _diferentes, bonitos_); en ambos casos, "diferentes" nunca será CD y por lo tanto puede asumir una función adverbial (= "diferentemente"). ("Hacerse" será transitivo si aparece un sustantivo-CD: _siempre hay que hacerse *tiempo* para uno mismo_). 
Saludos


----------



## vertebrado

SevenDays said:


> Me refería específicamente al ejemplo de la TVE que nos dio perrito, y la diferencia que marca "se", ya que sin él, el predicativo "diferentes" no funciona (_esta crisis nos va a ayudar a aprender a que las cosas pueden hacer diferentes_ ??); sin "se", "diferentes", por su posición sintáctica (inmediatamente pospuesta al verbo) forzosamente será CD. Y a eso voy con el concepto de la transitividad/intransitividad; "hacer", un verbo plenamente transitivo, exige un complemento directo, rol que no puede cumplir "diferentes" por ser adjetivo. Con el intransitivador "se", el predicativo toma su lugar (..._que las cosas *se *pueden hacer diferentes_), pero repito que el adverbio propiamente tal quizás sea más natural (..._que las cosas se pueden hacer de manera diferente_).  Y a lo mejor, por ser un "se" intransitivador, en realidad el verbo es "hacer" y no el pronominal "hacerse" (para pensarlo mejor). En tus ejemplos 1 y 2, "hacer" tiene su complemento directo ("las cosas"; "los cuadros"), y en 1a y 2a "hacerse" es intransitivo (va seguido de adverbios, _diferentemente, bellamente_, que también se expresan por _diferentes, bonitos_); en ambos casos, "diferentes" nunca será CD y por lo tanto puede asumir una función adverbial (= "diferentemente"). ("Hacerse" será transitivo si aparece un sustantivo-CD: _siempre hay que hacerse *tiempo* para uno mismo_).



Sevendays, con el debido respeto: "vaya manera de complicar las cosas innecesariamente" : )  "se" es necesario para obtener una pasiva a partir de la frase "Los hombres pueden hacer las cosas diferentes" eliminando el sujeto agente y convirtiendo el CD en sujeto paciente resultando en "las cosas pueden hacerse diferentes". Es decir, lo que se ha hecho toda la vida de Dios para convertir acciones activas en pasivas.


----------

